# What is a Pipe and Tobacco Bomb?



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*What is a Bomb?*

An unsolicited gift of pipe related products send via the mail. The intent behind a Bomb is to share some things that you think the "target" would like. It's really a gift from the heart to another BOTL.

*Some Guidelines:*

1. When sending a bomb, you can post in this forum, that someone is about to receive a bomb. This gets the excitement and anticipation of the bomb started.

2. Use the Golden Rule. Give to others as you would hope they would give to you.

3. Acknowledge that you have been bombed. The bomber loves to see that happy reaction. It's OK to act wounded or incensed. It's fun to see a tragic report. It's also OK just to say "Thank you!". Be aware that some bombers wish that their bomb's contents remain classified.

4. Remember, it's the thought that counts. Do not be offended at the contents or value of the contents in a bomb.

5. Return fire? That is up to you. A Bomb is given freely without the expectation of reward.

6. Trader Feedback is NOT used for bombs.

7. Last but not least - Enjoy! This is a great community.

*Some Questions about Bombing:*

*Q:* I haven't been bombed yet. How can I make it happen?

*A:* If you are a contributing member of the community, someone is bound to notice you.

*Q:* I got a cigar in a bomb that I know I don't like. What do I do?

*A:* Nothing&#8230;it's the thought that counts.

*Q:* I want to bomb someone, but I don't know their address, how can I get it?

*A:* You can find members' addresses in their User Profile (in the Settings link on the top bar), provided they've added it there, and provided you've met the membership time (90 days) and post count (100 posts)requirements.

You must meet two requirements in order to request an address.

1. 100 posts.
2. 90 days membership.

Remember, the above are only requirements in order to request an address. You may add yours to the rolodex at any time.

*Don't ever give out anyone's address or suggest that a member pm an older member for an address, if the requesting member has not met the requirements stated. This is considered a violation of the forum rules and action will be taken against the offending party.*
*Q:* What can be included in a bomb?

*A:* Pipe tobacco (of course) but it is not limited to that. You can send gifts such as pipes, pipe accessories, candies, anything really... The possibilities are endless.

*Q:* After I have been bombed do I have to return the favor?

*A:* NO... Being bombed does not require a you to retaliate with a package back to the sender this was a gift and not a trade, typically a bombing is done on a pay it forward type thing.

*Mailing Tips*

Take advantage of the USPS website for your supplies.
Free boxes, online postage, and free tracking.

Other things that might be helpful:

1. Save boxes, bubble wrap etc. you receive. these can usually be reused.
2. Newspaper balled up artfully can serve as a bubble wrap replacement. The materials should not rattle around in the box!
3. Ziplocs baggies and Food Saver bags are good for tobacco.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for making this a sub forum.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for putting that in there about the Rolodex. I don't like having my address public, but I want it to be available to some sneaky bastard that could possibly want to char me good!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice job on the whole noobie Q&A Dave! Should help some guys out.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation, very useful!


----------



## Deviate (Jan 2, 2012)

Absolutely awesome! I'm registered on ~100 forums and NONE of them do anything even close to this. Man, I love this place.


----------



## aermotor (Jan 14, 2012)

This is awesome. Brand new pipe smoker. Hope to be noticed and bombed with some goodies in the future to whet my appetite, find what I like and keep me going!


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

That's clear, what a site this... lots to learn here.


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

that is really a cool thing


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

First time I've heard of anything like this but what a great idea! Thanks for the heads up on bomber etiquette!


----------

